# Rescued Dogs Help Deserving Veterans



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful story. The veterans get the help they need, and the dogs get a new life. I would love to see more programs use shelter dogs to assist people in various ways, rather than breeding still more dogs. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What an awesome story... I love happy endings for all the dogs they get.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AWESOME....AWESOME.....AWESOME......I gotta get off this site...I need more tissues, and another group golden hug!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is totally fantastic!


----------

